# poly shoes



## dave r (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi
I'm purchasing a new 826 HD oxe are the Toro poly shoes good or should I get after market ones?


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I would try them out first they might work great for you. You can always change up at a latter date.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

dave r said:


> Hi
> I'm purchasing a new 826 HD oxe are the Toro poly shoes good or should I get after market ones?


Poly is poly. +1 on what Hanky said..
*And*:white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum :white^_^arial^_^0^_

Nice choice of machine :wavetowel2:

As stated above, except for the design (angle) or thickness it's all poly and you're good.

What are you going to be using it on, concrete, asphalt, driveway, sidewalk, how big ??


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

I cured the drag and wear on skid shoes.


----------



## dave r (Nov 12, 2015)

I will be using it on concrete, driveway 30x60, patio 20x40 and asphault one path 60'. I found some Ariens shoes that are very heavy so I will se if they will fit.


----------



## dave r (Nov 12, 2015)

I tried the Ariens shoes and they fit great and they are very tick also $25.00 cheaper.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

dave r said:


> I tried the Ariens shoes and they fit great and they are very tick also $25.00 cheaper.


Good to hear, I'm not sure why Toro prices their accessories twice as high as everyone else.


----------

